# Syracuse NY



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a buddy that is relocating to Syracuse, IBEW dues-paying member, asked me to see if there is any work going on and scale.

Do any smart members have insight into this?


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I moved to Florida from just north of Syracuse and was so glad to get away from the frozen north. I think your buddy is moving in the wrong direction.

As far as his questions are concerned, calling the hall and asking is the best way to get that info.


----------

